# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  The Danger of NARCs

## ptbyjason

All of this information was from another website. He was not a member of AR and this was just something that was passed along for us to post.




> If you do not believe there is a danger in NARCs watching what you are doing, please read this.
> This information came directly from an E-mail:
> 
> It has come to our attention at "website" that one of our newer members named JROD is a narc and has done some net narcing on other boards. He was busted localy and is now trying to turn on net sources or who ever he can get to bite.
> 
> AS most of you know "website" is an information board only. We do not allow sources to sell gear on our board like many others due,so we have absolutely nothing to worry about. Our board is protected by the The Freedom of Speach. However we do understand certain anabolic agents are used in the sport and we can not control who uses them or who does not,but rather educate you on the pro's and cons that accompany them. So in saying this ,if you fall in to one of these catergories please stay clear of the member JROD,or any other person emailing you that may seem out of the ordinary!
> 
> While the government funds grants for methadone clinics,and needle exchange programs,as well as numerouse other programs to help/protect the real reasons for our countries decay,they do not lay down a dime to help inform todays bodybuilders on the uses of anabolic agents used in sports. I know its sad to put a bodybuilder in the same class as a crack head but that is what the government is doing by scheduling there drugs the same as the anabolic agents used to enhance physical performance?
> 
> ...

----------


## Full Intensity

I was over at BSS for a while and JRod was there for months. He WAS part of the family............. Until he screwed a brother! He had 500 + posts ( I think, he been gone for a while) and everyone trusted him. Just goes to show!

----------


## Fast Results

Wow, PT i was offended 1/2 way through the post until you spoke of "a shame to put us in the same class as a crack head" but your right we just have to keep our noses clean and our lives on a straight line. Im an attorney in AZ, (or atleast trying to be) I see situations day in & day out that I can just die. I dont think AS should be "looked down on" as they do today. There are people today just killing each other over girls, drugs and stupid I mean stupid arguments. I can understand that they should be illegal or controlled to an extent, but to better yourself in appearance or to enhance your ability to perform in what ever you do in life is got to be the most important accomplishment you can reward yourself. There are people who use AS for the wrong reason and there those who Dont. thats why we cant have a free flowing market today because of "abuse." I watch in court when these police officers come in and try to plead their case and 8 out of 10 times its entrapment. The point of wasting your money in court is to put a flag on you when a situation arises in the future. Then they can do what ever they want to you. Thats when you have a hard time to convince a jury otherwise. Im no Johnny Cockran, Ive been out of Law school for 2 years but it only takes a few times to get the picture. Im just saying to all you that sometimes it's safer to be safe then to get impatient. Try to know your source and any references that they provide. Sometimes you might say you have nothing to lose well thats just STUPID, try loosing your freedom. Dont look for sources on the board it'll come in time, your just setting your self up for an unpleasant experience. Be safe, and play safe it's worth it.


.

----------


## ptbyjason

Just to clear things up, I didn't write this letter. It was sent to me by another anabolic website.

----------


## MarkyMark

I will tell you this ... if AS sole purpose was to make GIRLS TITS BIGGER it would not be illegal ....

Pencil necks dont like BIG strong guys ..... so it goes without saying ...

who else believes this true ...

----------


## Fast Results

> _Originally posted by MarkyMark_ 
> *I will tell you this ... if AS sole purpose was to make GIRLS TITS BIGGER it would not be illegal ....
> 
> Pencil necks dont like BIG strong guys ..... so it goes without saying ...
> 
> who else believes this true ...*


Putting a non lethal liquid in your system is not dangerous ... changing you blood level, test level, Creating side effects well that a different story ... but I get you point. Maybe if we could have our "cycles monitored " then that might lighten it up, But the true point to a performing athlete is to show it's natural ability! So for now we can just flex in the mirror :Smilie:

----------


## MarkyMark

foreget the statement of ( AS ) I just used that for an example ,,,, we all know what it really does .... I was just making a point that I guess few understood the Pun

----------


## DirkDiggs

MarkyMark I totally agree with you on this one

----------


## BROLLEY

amen marky mark :Wink:

----------


## Shredz

thanks for the heads up....that is one thing that I love about this place..we all stick up for each other and cover each others asses..

----------


## Sicilian30

Jason, like Shredz said, thanks for the heads up, even though I am very careful who I deal with, you never can be to sure, that is why it is always best to check out folks. Be smart, and be careful. Again, this board is as Jason said, it, does not promote the sell of AS or illegal drugs. We are just simply speaking words of wisdom and hopefully some of this wisdom will reach another ear and make that person smarter. For that is what this board has done to me, and will continue doing. 
Peace!

----------


## tryingtogetbig

Wouldn't it be cool to somehow find out who this guy is and where he is located!!!! Probably not possible, but sure would be nice.

peace,

ttgb

----------


## 03733+$

YEAH DEFINALY THANKS FOR TH HEADS UP 

GOOD LOOKING OUT!!!!

----------


## broncojosh

I think it is insane that our government waists time and money trying to bust people for something like steroids . I have spent 100's of hours working at soup kitchens, passing out clothes to the homeless, etc, and it absolutely blows my mind that the government cannot find better things to spend it's money on. The difference between a AS user, and other drug users is enourmous. What other drug is used to raise self confidence, improve appearance, etc....none! I get so damn frustrated when I read or hear about people that have to deal with legal reprocusions from juicing.

----------


## justme

there is a homeless shelter that was built here recently and it has 80% administration floor space and 20% shelter space (it's about 8 stories high) 

I am pretty sure the government could sink some time and money into building propper homeless shelters than into trying to roast people for bettering themselves

----------


## boofit

totally agree with ya bro.

live large!

----------


## Lisa

thanks ptby

----------


## Pheedno

Excellent post ptby, needs to be bumped periodically.

----------


## tt333

great post!!!

----------


## sav22

Thanks for the heads-up.

----------


## chwester

All drugs should be legal. How dare the government play the role of mommy or daddy and regulate what an adult can or cannot put intp their body. They call that freedom? As long as what I do dosen't harm anyone else or infringe upon their rights-stay the F**k out of my life.
That includes heroin or crack or any other substance.

----------


## freak of the week

I think its insane how we treat steriods . You can get drunk and drive and face less punishment. The laws have no basis in realty. As Shakespeare said the law is an ass. Thanks for the heads up. 

Wonder how many of my legal friends gear. From the looks of the courtroom not many . . .

----------


## Spirit

Yes, the govmnt has some nerve. It baffles me to think of how they treat AS and other drugs too for that matter. After all, didn't the very same govmnt CREATE such drugs as say....... LSD? Then spend millions on testing it and being the puppet masters of us guinny pigs, and to finally dub it illegal after the damage was done all because of THEM? The power trippin idiots can't stand to hear any $$$ go untaxed and unseen by them, cuz you know they'd want thier share of the dividends too. Ludicrous! This is not the country of freedom, we have to constantly peek around corners and cover our tracks in the USA.

----------


## Big_Dippin

Thanks for the heads up. Bump

----------


## Jarod

bump

----------


## TTTT

bump

----------


## MR BICEPS

I PM him after reading this post. I acted like I was looking for loads of the stuff. hee hee

----------


## J Rod

Well, good post.. Only one thing wrong... I belive you guys have the wrong person here. Yes, I have told people that I may be able to help them but I would not take anyones money before sending anything.. Hell, I would be nervous about sending ANYTHING through the mail "especially over the net".
I wrote the mods on this site as I had a good source and offered to "help" the people here out but got rejected and ptbyjason explained to me the consequnces that "could" happen.... I backed way off that.. Can I get stuff? Yea, so can 90% of people on this board... Am I willing to help people out whom cannot find a source? Well I was willing, but not after this shit....
BTW, I was never on a BSS board with over 500 posts...
I only chill here and gotfina.com

Sorry for trying to help, I dont know who may have informed you but apparently there is another j rod that has screwed someone... Not this one..
Peace.

----------


## MR BICEPS

J-ROD, I apologize to you if one is in order but PTYJASON is looking out for us members. Hopefully we will get to the bottom of this thing. If you are a narc then you are a waste of oxygen. Lets see what happens.

----------


## Pinch

> _Originally posted by tryingtogetbig_ 
> *Wouldn't it be cool to somehow find out who this guy is and where he is located!!!! Probably not possible, but sure would be nice.
> 
> peace,
> 
> ttgb*


It is possible, These forums log a persons I.P. address which can be traced and will give you their location and internet service provider. You can then contact that specific ISP and request that they divulge the users personal information. ISP's are pretty protective of their customer information so you would have to have ample evidence to assert your cause for attaining such information.

Its possible as I said, but i assume there are still doubts as to Jrod being a narc or not, only he knows for sure.

----------


## WS6_KID

Wow thats terrible

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by MarkyMark_ 
> *I will tell you this ... if AS sole purpose was to make GIRLS TITS BIGGER it would not be illegal ....
> 
> Pencil necks dont like BIG strong guys ..... so it goes without saying ...
> 
> who else believes this true ...*


ok Alcohal is sold all around us Stores selling it with homeless people laying in allys behind the stores
some drinking alcahol some just praying for a better tomarrow,Iremember 1 presadent getting drunk in japan throwing up in a meeting and passing out,Yes and another getting busted for coke,But he was in Church the next sunday !you can get alcahol in stores and bars they let you drink till you get to loud or run out of money run you off so you can drive and kill someone,That is being Sold legally :Don't know:  the same 2 pesadents dont support us and some body builders vote for them THINK

----------


## Merk227

That's crazy to think that because of the govt and it's narc's.it's become so difficult to abtain some descend gear. :Mad:

----------


## bermich

Yeah. Glad to know my suspicions are excellant. I saw one of his threads and mentioned that I liked something on it, a picture or some sort, I dont know. So then, after that, I got a PM from him asking if I wanted a source. Seemed really odd how after commenting on one little thing he warmed up and started offering me (someone he never even typed to) a source right afterwards. 
I of course gave him my entire address book of sources and people they mail to. Was that bad? 
No but anyway it seemed odd so I just left it alone. Glad I did.
Thanks for the Heads up

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> _Originally posted by Pinch_ 
> *These forums log a persons I.P. address which can be traced and will give you their location and internet service provider.*


Can the other boards give you the I.P. address(es) that J Rod has used? If so start comparing the addy(s) to his posts on here. We all leave that information trail behind...let's see who's who. Plus to make things a bit confusing...there's a J Rod, J-Rod, and JRob on this board.

----------


## heavensdoor

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Merk227_ 
*That's crazy to think that because of the govt and it's narc's.it's become so difficult to abtain some descend gear.* [/QUOT
E] If the goverment did not care supplments would be our Gear it would be legal to sale something that actually works,But its not just America when i was getting back on the cruise ship in mexico solders
jack me up getting on the ship and i almost had a heart attack and that saved me then i stumbeled to the ship and just then 2 cruise line employees started fighting and i slipped my gear around the outside and sent a bag of t shirts thru the metal detector man i was sick for hours,and that was a small personnel stash,man you start to really value the shit when you pay for it and risk your freedom for it, :Angel:

----------


## bermich

If you wanna start talking about ** addresses and traces. Think about how easy we make it for the feds and DEA to track us. These boards bring everyone to one place. I saw a post where it says jrod had 500 posts. Well shit, of course he did. If it is your job to sit on the internet for 8 to 10 hours a day gathering info about one related source ( AAS ) then how easy. Go around to all the sites, make friends, have a fake background, trace their ** addresses to their emails to their personal addresses and compile all the info. I mean its not just a few guys who watch this crap. Its hundreds, and in turn they have hundreds of other people analyzing their work. Sure you can have a disclaimer underneath your posts saying it is purely fictional and just role playing but inturn just subscribing to these boards marks you. 
Just in short: YOU ARE ALL FEDS.  :Smilie:  You are all out to get me arent you.

----------


## trailboss

> Can the other boards give you the I.P. address(es) that J Rod has used? If so start comparing the addy(s) to his posts on here. We all leave that information trail behind...let's see who's who. Plus to make things a bit confusing...there's a J Rod, J-Rod, and JRob on this board.


Just for the record, all ISP's have records of WHAT account on WHAT day at WHAT time used WHAT **...whether static or dynamically assigned. 

Obviously, that account is tied to a credit card somewhere...

i have a dial up account with a local ISP providing 56k connections AND DSL...questionable traffic from my box goes to the dial up account, which is in a fake name, I drop payment of 20.00 bucks off every month...they dont care and if someone comes lookin...guess what? hehe

but...when you surf, your traffic is gonna pass their servers so...for DSL or cable...

a WEB PROXY can make a big difference...go to http://www.anonymizer.com/ and try out there free one, they have a more flexible version for like 20 bucks a year or something. its a service that allows all your tracks to be convoluted through their servers, which are offshore. it makes YOU look like THEM.. very hard for feds to gain access to them too. The configurations on the servers are very "volatile"...that is to say the logs have short TTL's and are purged regularly and often. very difficult to track someone over 24-48 hours past connections...

not 100 percent foolproof but all of this makes it difficult to pinpoint you...kinda like changing your routine and varying habits...nothing set in stone to put you on the radar...

just my .02

----------


## trailboss

If you are REAL paranoid, and want to protect yourself at the PC level, that is be able to wreck the drives in the event of an impending bust, check out this link...http://www.geocities.com/irsan_ace2000/hdkp.html

the program is a trojan, a "drive killer" ...I keep the thing in a hidden place and in about 3 seconds I can get to it and double click it...BAM...VERY hard (not impossible) to get ANY of the data back EVER! very hard to even use the drive again...it is REAL efficient and I have used it in the classroom...(I am an instructor for network/pc professionals)...it was a fun little experiment...glad it wasnt my home drive...be careful with this...it will toast your box!

the designer of the program even toasted his own box a couple times with it...read the link..very interesting...

hope i can help someone out with this one...

----------


## bedrocked

just a word of warning, most people know email is very unsafe but for those of you who use aol/msn or any big isp for mail, you should be extra careful about what you talk about on there. these big isp's back up your emails on their own servers regardless if you've downloaded it to your local machine (they still have a backup copy). use something like hushmail to protect your communications. also instant messengers are very unsafe as normal IM's bounce thru the server first. direct connecting adds some security but not much because that data still can be hijacked.

----------


## OneMoreSet

lots of good info here..

----------


## Jjdigs74

> ok Alcohal is sold all around us Stores selling it with homeless people laying in allys behind the stores
> some drinking alcahol some just praying for a better tomarrow,Iremember 1 presadent getting drunk in japan throwing up in a meeting and passing out,Yes and another getting busted for coke,But he was in Church the next sunday !you can get alcahol in stores and bars they let you drink till you get to loud or run out of money run you off so you can drive and kill someone,That is being Sold legally the same 2 pesadents dont support us and some body builders vote for them THINK


bro............???? Spell check????

----------


## abstrack

> bro............???? Spell check????


who cares, you two guys just bumped a thread that was 8months old. Great job!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## abstrack

> your a joke


Oh yeah lunch box? we'll you're a tool and you had the audacity to bump a thread that was 8 months old. GREAT JOB BUDDY!

----------


## big daddy k de

allways watch out for the narcs ...there was an undercover one in my school and allot of pepole got busted.

----------


## jbigdog69

Had one at my old gym and almost bought from him several times....also.....I do not think this is a bad thread to bring back around...with all tha heat I think everyone needs to be more aware of their surroundings. And to think this guy was able to use anything while he cooperated in stings....go figure!!!!

----------


## omen78

> your a joke


you might want to watch it homey. Ab is a *well* respected member here.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jbigdog69

> you might want to watch it homey. Ab is a *well* respected member here.


This was an uncalled for response.  :Cool:

----------


## thegodfather

The biggest problem I see is that we are forced to give up rights with everything. Things are imposed upon us and most of us do not give it a second thought. For instance, when you sign your drivers license, there is a disclaimer that says you will submit to a sobriety test no matter what. So basically, if you dont want to submit to that, dont drive a car. 

The ISPs are even worse. Since it is THEIR system, and you're just paying to use it, you have NO privacy. There have been cases of Instant Message conversations being subpeonaed into court cases. I find it quite ridiculous that we are PAYING to have a service look at everything we're doing, and to add insult to injury, save it and keep a record of it, so when the law comes knocking, they can hand it right over. But then again, its their service, so if you dont want to be monitored, dont use the internet? 

Also for those of you who are aware of what a pen/trap trace is, thats yet another thing to try to destroy our privacy. Basically if you want to stay off the radar of the feds or any other law enforcement for that matter, and leave no trace. Go low tech, send each other letters with stamps on them, and dont ever use the internet or telephone. My point with this post was that we have many things IMPOSED upon us if we want to be able to use X services, and we have become complacent to these things, and thats not right...

----------


## smbmx63

I don't understand why so much is invested in investigating victimless crimes. They should legalize AAS, prostitution and marijuana. I don't do either of the later but 'cmon  :Wink:

----------


## wink182

Everyone likes to see a big man fall. Sad, but the haters will hate.

----------


## I R Baboon

old thread but good

----------


## bermich

> . For instance, when you sign your drivers license, there is a disclaimer that says you will submit to a sobriety test no matter what. So basically, if you dont want to submit to that, dont drive a car. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. Whats the big deal about doing a sobriety test?? Quite frankly, I wish there were more check points on the roads. If you arent drinking, whats the problem? If you are drinking, you shouldnt be on the road. This shouldnt even be a question of rights or privilages. Its just safety. BTW, there is no constitution or ammendmant saying we are allowed to drive. Its a privilage.

----------


## abstrack

> True. Whats the big deal about doing a sobriety test?? Quite frankly, I wish there were more check points on the roads. If you arent drinking, whats the problem? If you are drinking, you shouldnt be on the road. This shouldnt even be a question of rights or privilages. Its just safety. BTW, there is no constitution or ammendmant saying we are allowed to drive. Its a privilage.


I can agree but yet disagree. From where I used to live there is a zero tolerance law which means if you have a .01 alcohol level you can get a ticket for driving under the influence. In reality... How many of us can not drive with one dink in us? i dont condone pure drunkness behind the wheel but one drink is a bit much IMO. They do set up check points in Florida where my boy use to live and I think it has its advantages and disadvantages.

----------


## bermich

It is the same in CALIF. But, most cops would NOT arrest you or give you a ticket for 0.01 Almost any court would dismiss it also.

As for the ISP trace and all that: They can do that with phone records, cell phone records. It doesnt matter. Just dont kill anyone and dont download child porn and they wont back trace your records.
People think they have people watching them every second? Impossible. You are not the center of the world even though some of the people here think they are.....

----------


## IGOTJUICE007

> It is possible, These forums log a persons I.P. address which can be traced and will give you their location and internet service provider. You can then contact that specific ISP and request that they divulge the users personal information. ISP's are pretty protective of their customer information so you would have to have ample evidence to assert your cause for attaining such information.
> 
> Its possible as I said, but i assume there are still doubts as to Jrod being a narc or not, only he knows for sure.


high anonymity prox server should take care of that. I always use it when visiting boards.

----------


## thegodfather

The sobriety test was just an example to get a point across, of how things are imposed upon people. It doesn't mean I support drunk driving. What if the government made you sign something before you joined the gym that said, if you lift wieghts, we're going to test you for steroids ?

----------


## 19inchpythons

i don't trust any one of you people...

----------


## 19inchpythons

****ing NARCS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

